
All Mobile Phones Must Have “Panic Button” Beginning in 2017 - biman8111
http://www.etechtime.com/2016/04/all-mobile-phones-must-have-panic.html
======
emdd
In case people only read headlines, this is per India's regulations. So, we'll
see if it's widespread or not.

------
gjolund
Signal meets noise.

